
Trump says TikTok sale can go through but only if the US gets a cut - mikkom
https://edition.cnn.com/2020/08/03/tech/tiktok-acquisition-trump-treasury/index.html
======
aeternum
Looks like Trump admires Xi Jinping afterall. This is a strategy straight out
of Xi's playbook.

